# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2020s >  Π.Ο.Σ.Δ.  Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος "Μr Μακεδονία" 2023 (13 & 14 Μαΐου, Αλεξάνδρεια)

## Polyneikos

Το διήμερο 13 & 14 Μαΐου 2023 θα πραγματοποιηθεί στην Αλεξάνδρεια Ημαθίας το Κύπελλο Βορείου Ελλάδος "Mr. ΜΑΚΕΔΟΝΙΑ".
Ο αγώνας θα πραγματοποιηθεί στο Κλειστό Γυμναστήριο 2ου Γυμνασίου Αλεξανδρείας, με συνδιοργανωτές την *ΠΟΣΔ* και τον *Αθλητικό Σύλλογο ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ Αλεξανδρείας*, υπό την αιγίδα του Δήμου Αλεξανδρείας.

----------

